# Hevi shot ?



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

Any of you guys use Hevi Shot, and if so what do you think of it? I'm trying to decide if it's worth $2 a round.
Thanks


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nothing is worth $2 a shot unless it is heat seaking. Get some Premium Federal or whatever patterns best in your gun and a good choke and you should be able to drop them easy if you're a decent shot.

Black Cloud worked great for us this year and is a lot less expensive.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Used Hevi Steel for the first time this year. 3 1/2 # 2 are devastating even up to 50-60 yards. Shot the # 4's but didnt like them. The # 2's will even kills big ducks dead dead. Hardly ever any cripples at all and is way better on windy days and when you do hit them get ready for blood to pour out. I have never seen blood pour out like it does when you shoot them with HeviSteel. If you buy it by the case its 25$ per box of 25. I do believe I saved money in the long run especially when steel prices go up next year to an average of 16$ per box for the cheapest 3 1/2". It is good stuff but I will warn you if you shoot a SBE II it has a tendancy to jam bringing the new shell in every once in a while. All in all it is good stuff. Very impressed


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Sometimes I use hevishot, sometimes I use steel. If it is windy or I expect longer shots, HS all the way. My one hunting partner ONLY uses HS for ducks.

I know a lot of people complain about the price, I look at it this way....we spend how much on our guns $400-1500, licenses (as a MD resident, I spent $95 last year for a *MD* lisc, and another $100+ for a PA lisc), how much in decoys, blinds, boats, and other gear????

So what's $2 a shell? That's the one thing that actually hits the birds we spend thousands on persuing.

:2cents:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

WickedMfr,
I have experience with Hevishot and Remington's HD, found I like the HD much better. But either way you will see virtually no cripples. Tungsten is some hard hitting stuff. Once you use it you will have a hard time going back to steel.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

At 20-40 yards cheap steel is deadly. Its the shooting that counts. Pay what you want.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My buddy in NH uses it only, but he hunts on the coast and can't afford any cripples or they are gone. He loves it and has very few cripples with it.

I found out I like shots inside 30 yards and Federal Ultra Shok does the trick for me. I can't see spending so much on shells if you don't need to. I did buy some hevi shot 2 for geese last year and boy do they hit hard, but they miss the same!

Good Hunting


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just a question. Doesn't it matter more on a guy's/girl's shooting then steel vs. heavy? Meaning, hevi shot and steel shot miss the same. If you hit a bird in the right spots its going down anyway. Maybe I am seeing this all wrong, but if you can hit something consistantly, then it shouldn't matter what shot you use.

If I am viewing this wrong please let me know.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

How good of a shot you are is important, if you are a poor shot, then you will miss just as many birds.

If we just talk about range and less cripples, the hevi shot would perform better than steel out of a gun that it patterned with well. If you like the best or close to it, then the premium non toxics are worth every penny.

Like I stated before at the distances I like, I just don't need it. I also don't think I would shoot very well at longer ranges.

Good Hunting.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

My point of view on this subject is if your a good shot then you can use a tight choke tube like drake killer or a patternmaster and use 10 dollar a box shells and still kill them good to 60.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i agree totally :beer:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have never had any trouble bagging big mallards with regular steel loads. Hevi shot promotes sky busting. However a load of HS #4 is deadly for geese.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I watch duck/goose hunting videos, it seems like the guys are taking really long shots. Is that just me or are they taking really long shots?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> When I watch duck/goose hunting videos, it seems like the guys are taking really long shots. Is that just me or are they taking really long shots?


The camera and how they shoot makes them look a lot further away.


----------



## Oregon Duck (Jan 16, 2008)

I use it as much as I can afford, and especially on days when every shot counts. Try 2&3/4'' 4's or 6's on close shot mallards. My shooting defintly improves with the lighter loads, as it rexuces the ''flinch factor.'' Nobody used 3'' shells in the good ol'(lead) days. I also think HS is better than Remmington HD.
Hevi shot story: My cheese head pal and me are floating a late season creek during ice up, and he's low on shells. So I ''lend'' him a box of 2&3/4 6's (team work)!We come round a bend upon which prolly 20-30 sleeping mallards are sunbathing in the mud. Well, they weren't sleeping long, and as they jump, Sean puts the hurt on em. 4, not typo, 4 large January mallards fall dead on the water. I know he wouldn't have done that with steel! (In other words, I take partial credit-tee hee...).


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have a reason for believing HS is better than HD?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Oregon Duck said:


> 4, not typo, 4 large January mallards fall dead on the water. I know he wouldn't have done that with steel!


 :lol: What makes you think that?


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

This article is one of the reasons I'm thinking of trying this
www.gunsandammomag.com/ammunition/hevi_hitter/ - 53k -
according to this there really is no comparison to steel, performance wise.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Definately some interesting #'s. I wont deny the fact that hevi shot does what it is said to. I personally think it is a huge waste of money regardless of its effectiveness. I went through close to a case of federal blue box 3" steel shells this fall. That case costed me $100. A simular amount of hevishot shells would cost near $650. Now add in shells for the spring snow season and that # gets much larger. Everytime I did my part when a bird was in range, the 3" steel shells did their part. That sometimes was out to 60 yards and still hitting hard. If you hit a bird with steel, it dies. If you hit a bird with hevishot, it dies.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if you are wealthy, yeah go ahead and buy it. If your poor like me, make every shot count. I pay $9 a box for the shells i use. They pattern awesome out of my gun so i will never switch. Even if i had the money i would still use the $9 a box shells.

I "borrowed" a few of my buddies black clouds once, just for kicks, and the first shell jammed in my gun. Probably a fluke but it was enough to make me realize how much i am happy with my cheap steel.


----------



## Oregon Duck (Jan 16, 2008)

Remmington HD is for sure a great load, but it didn't seem as lethal as HS to me. They had a great deal on HD at Sheels in Fargo this yr., so we bought a lot of it. Then I come home and see it on the shelf and it's more exp. than HS! I don't know of any studies, and most of this is just more to do with a good shooting day vs. whatever. HS and Remmington parted paths and one must wonder who has the better shot. Besides, the Fly Way Highway boys like HD, so it must be good.ha ha...
I see far fewer cripples, but for sure, steel has gotten better over the years. I wouldn't think it's worth sweating over it. Hevi steel is good too. Sure do love shooting those 2&3/4 HS loads. After shooting 3.5's a lot this yr., the bruise on my eye socket finally dissapeared!
And geese, man, they are hard to kill and they really fold up with HS.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

it's no contest that HS is going to be more effective when compairing it to steel. HS uses metals that are 10% more dense than lead. That means if lead is good, HS is better. wickedmfer has a great link that shows a HS is going to perform at 60 yards like a steel shot at 20... 
we're talking about dropping birds at 80+ yards. 
I use $10 a box for ammo, cheep steel, and would never pay $20 for 10 shots. Is it worth it? Only if your going to need shots past 40-50 yards. I do sometimes, but will never spend that much coin for a bullet. a better investment would be a really good choke...
Just my :2cents:


----------

